# Name Tags at Memory Lane/Ann Arbor



## Nickinator (Apr 18, 2015)

I will be doing CABE name tags again this year. Plenty of stick on ones for your CABE and "real" name, and I have about 25 or so clear badge holders, first come first served on those. Anyone have extras feel free to donate.

Look for us at the table with the bright orange tablecloth, in honor of.....well you'll figure it out 

Darcie (and Nick)


----------



## Evans200 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you for doing this. I'll be sure to see you!!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 19, 2015)

Take a lot of photos, it would be cool to see who everyone is.


----------



## chitown (Apr 19, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Take a lot of photos, it would be cool to see who everyone is.




I'll be easy to pick out... I'll be the one with the a beard and wearing a Carhartt jacket.


----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm easy to spot as well.   Catfish


----------



## Duck (Apr 19, 2015)

catfish said:


> I'm easy to spot as well.   Catfish



Where will you be parked?


----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2015)

Duck said:


> Where will you be parked?




Same space I always have.


----------



## wcw2323 (Apr 19, 2015)

I'll be there also and will stop by the booth to pick up a badge. Looking forward to meeting fellow CABE folks!

Warren Wallis


----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2015)

wcw2323 said:


> I'll be there also and will stop by the booth to pick up a badge. Looking forward to meeting fellow CABE folks!
> 
> Warren Wallis




It's all about the badge!


----------

